# Do we have neighbors in Metro Atlanta??



## namo12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi, 

Just wondering if any Havanese parents live near us. I have yet to meet anyone. My vet office has only one other Havanese patient. 

As NC and I travel around town, she is often mistaken as the wrong breed (especially by know-it-all groomers). I was beginning to think something was wrong with my baby. Didn't she look like a Havanese???? Finding this forum and a couple of other sites just for "Havies" has been a comfort to me. I have learned a lot and "my baby" is all Havanese for sure! 

I think that we have finally found a groomer that we like...... now I need a good hairdresser so I will look as good. LOL

:focus:

So.... love to hear from folks in GA.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Natalie! I live in Cumming, just north of Alpharetta. Where are you located?

NC is a cutie!!! We just had a playdate at my house a few weeks ago.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Natalie and NC. You have more Havanese than you know around Atlanta. We live in Conyers, 25 miles east of the city. More and more people say "is that a Havanese?" so I know they are out there. There are quite a few people in the area that show and breed.

NC looks just like a Havanese, a real cutie.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Natalie! My very BFF on the planet is an incredible hairdresser in Atlanta! In the past she taught color techniques for Redken and now she is the creative director of hair design at Blue Med Spa. She has even done a makeover on TV for WTBS superstation's dinner and a makeover. Send me a PM if you want me to send you her contact info.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Natalie and NC. He sure is a cutie. We have people ask "Hava-what" a lot. We live in Sugar Hill, not far from the Mall of Ga. Keep posting pics and stories about NC. I would love to hear more about him.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome Natalie and NC. I am not from the Atlanta area but just wanted to say HI and Welcome.


----------



## namo12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great! Hi neighbors! We are in Conyers. I have to check a map to see how far away Alpharetta is.
We look forward to getting to know everyone better! All of our babies are soooo cute..... am I biased? LOL :wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Natalie-Conyers isn't far at all! About an hour south of where I am. You'll have to come to our next playdate.


----------



## namo12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks,

Sounds wonderful.... keep us in mind! I am still working my way around the site. Learning how to be friends and setup our page. I have tried Facebook and some other sites, but this is more of an interest to me and I will keep trying to master it. 

NC is so supportive......she lays under my feet as I work on the 'puter.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lucky that she'll lay at your feet, mine put their heads ON the computer! :biggrin1:


----------



## namo12 (Oct 24, 2009)

I love Havanese!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Natalie, we are in Conyers too.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Natalie and NC. Welcome to the forum. You'll find you have a great support group all around you! Watch out though, you sound like you already have MHS! lol
Carole


----------



## Gail C. Abbott (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I live in Hamilton Mill near the Mall of Ga too. My Cierra is 2 years old and I have 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. Let me know if there is ever a play date in our area. Thanks, Gail, Cierra, Gracie and Scarlett


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Gail and the girls Cierra, Gracie and Scarlett. There are more and more of us out there. Ann just had a play date at her house, a great way to meet the people behind the dogs.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Gail & pups. Well, you sure don't live far from me. My daughter lives in your area and works at Ivy Creek school. Cierra is a cutie. Cicero will be 2 in Dec and he needs a girlfriend.  Hopefully we can get together for the dogs to play...and us chat. Enjoy the forum...hang around so you will know about any playdates. Do you know of any other Havs in the Buford area?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome Gail! I'm so happy we have more local peeps with Havs now!


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

Natalie
I am in Dalton - north of you. Sounds like there a few Havanese in our area. I have the only one that I know of here too. Would love to know of another. My groomer did not have much experience with this breed but is getting better. 
Would love to attend a play date if you hear of an upcoming one.:tea:
Good luck and let me know if you come this way with NC. 
Gina


----------



## namo12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone! 

Hoping to meet some of you really soon. 

Do you have to have more than one Hav or just want more to have "MHS"???
:tea:


----------

